# Neighbors didn't get the joke......lol



## got14u (Nov 30, 2009)

I thought it was funny.......lol


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 30, 2009)

LMAO.....I need to go find the redneck deer and save them both...


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 30, 2009)

funny  to me


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 30, 2009)

That is pretty funny


----------



## fire it up (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm having trouble typing that made me laugh so hard!!!

That would make a great picture for a Christmas card.


----------



## rod guy (Nov 30, 2009)

I dam sure thinke it's funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 30, 2009)

I say your neighbor is nuts! That is fricken funny shiz!


----------



## thadoc (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a good redneck one... You might have seen it already but I thought I would post it! 






I got a kick out of it!


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are some quality uses of Christmas lights.


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 30, 2009)

I thought this one was also a dandy.


----------



## danj (Nov 30, 2009)

I dont care who ya are thats funny.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup thats really funny.... and god bless Sue Salah for her sense of humor. Damm thats really funny.  I wonder how many cars screeched to a stop and the driver ran over to help? Probably not funny to the 911 operators.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Tinkle, tinkle -oops- I mean 
TWINKLE, TWINKLE little lites, 
I think this pic is a great delight, 
It's too bad your neigbours are wound so tight!

. . . . LMBO


----------



## tn_bbq (Dec 1, 2009)

Have you seen the "DITTO" one?

Pretty much a picture of one house with tons of decorations on it...and the neighbor simply puts a simple "DITTO" light sign on his house with an arrow pointing to his neighbors elaborately decorated house.


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2009)

those are awesome....lmao !!!


----------



## raceyb (Dec 5, 2009)

Beer bottle tree






Electro Xmas






6 kegs of Christmas






Redneck Grillin


----------



## badfrog (Dec 18, 2009)

That is hilarious! love the redneck deer and the "lightman" too!


----------

